# Delivery stuck in Customs?



## pobmail (19 Oct 2006)

Hi, I just recently purchased a child's toy from the US and to make sure it didn't get lost I also put tracking on the delivery item. It arrived in Irish Customs no problem but has been sitting there for the last 3 days with no movement at all?

What is the normal course of action to release this item as I know I have to pay VAT on it? i.e Do I have to contact somebody myself or will customs send me out a letter on how to release it? 

From the on-line tracking it was in Customs for 3 hours and the last register scan said that it had left customs but it must be awaiting some other update to get it going again?

I would greatly appreciate any info to point me the right direction.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Oct 2006)

As far as I know the shipping company should normally contact you about this and perhaps act as intermediary between you and customs. Have you called them (the shipping company)?


----------



## pobmail (19 Oct 2006)

I just used the basic US postal service and upgraded the delivery to "Global Express Mail" for tracking. If what you say is true then I'm in trouble as they aren't like UPS or DHL in terms of customer service and I'll probably be banging my head against a brick wall if I try and contact them?


----------



## ClubMan (19 Oct 2006)

OK - if it was regular mail then try getting onto customs directly. If you know where it is physically held up try that depot/office I guess.


----------



## extopia (19 Oct 2006)

Assuming it's now in the care of the Irish postal service can you trust the tracking system?  Perhaps it'll just arrive in the next post!


----------



## pobmail (19 Oct 2006)

Thanks for your help guys. I reckon I will hold off for one more day to see if it arrives in the next post. Otherwise I'll have to locate the depot and ring them directly.


----------

